# Total Newb to the Home Theater world needs some guidance on a all in one system. PLEASE HELP!



## Atlhotboy (Oct 15, 2009)

I have been doing some researching and finally said I need some professional help! 

I have only been looking for a home theater system for about 3 days and am more confused then ever. I am not looking for something that is off the wall. Just a basic in box ready to hook up system.

Here are my issues. I want to make sure I can hook up my HD DVR Comcast cable box to the system, I want to beable to hookup my XBOX to the system, and I want to beable to hookup a dvd player or have the system have a built in dvd player, and lastly would like an ipod dock:T.

I was looking at this system: Panasonic SC-PT770 DVD Home Theater System 

Then I started looking at how it only has one HDMI cable out and wasn't sure it was possible to do what I wanted to do. 

Can someone please help explain the process of what I need exactly to accomplish what I am looking for. All the help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Welcome to the Shack,

First lets see if we can get just a bit more info. Do you have a budget in mind?
The "all in one" systems have all sorts of issues have a read here to bring you up to speed on that.

The other issue is that theses systems dont have enough inputs for what you want to connect to it. If one piece breaks down the whole unit is garbage.


----------



## Atlhotboy (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks for the reply! I was trying to stay under $500 if thats possible


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ok, so you need a DVD player receiver and speakers?


----------



## Atlhotboy (Oct 15, 2009)

Correct, or just receiver/speakers as I might use my Xbox for the time being for a DVD


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Well, for a receiver the Onkyo 507 along with the Yambeka speakers is a great start.
Its slightly over your budget but is a great starter system.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Atlhotboy said:


> Correct, or just receiver/speakers as I might use my Xbox for the time being for a DVD


I recall that Onkyo was the best option when it comes to HTIB ....take a look at  this


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi David Nice to see you back! David is correct. The Onkyo HTIB system is also another good choice and you get a subwoofer with it as well..

Another set of speakers that is a good choice is these Polk audio 5 speaker system.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Thank you for the Welcome Tony.... I had to take some forced vacations :bigsmile:

Atlhotboy: Have you considered refurbished or used speakers???? ....I'm sure you can find some bargains, take a look at the classifieds forum; maybe if you're lucky you'll find something good there :innocent:


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Look at this 

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...oofers/21610-av123-x-ls-classics-3-l-c-r.html

Here is all the listings http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/classifieds-speakers-subwoofers/


----------

